# Another 24 hr bottom trip Galveston Party Boats



## LD

Oct 6 & 7th who is going?
Last weeks trip was a good one.
Larry


----------



## [email protected]

Wish we were on your boat. The trip we took out of Galveston last weekend was horrible.


----------



## LD

*Your trip?*

Tell us about your trip. what boat?


----------



## [email protected]

last weekend we fished a 24hr on the caviler. To many people, most every big fish we caught was lost due to tangled lines. The caviler is to slow of a boat to fish that long without bunks.


----------



## tngbmt

slow
no bunks
too crowded


----------



## [email protected]

We fished the Dolphin out of Port A it is also slow but you leave at night and sleep. The crew on the Caviler was young and green, the only time they were around was tip time. 
I would never fish the Caviler again but would recommend the Dolphin 36 hr trip to anyone. Excellent capt and crew


----------



## LD

Sorry your trip was not a good one, I was on the 24 hr trip also and had a good time and will return, correct on the slow & bunks, it did seem as time went on that there were much more tangles. Where I was they always seemed to be from a couple of fisherman fishing freelines with braid line, I had no problems at all with the amount of deck hands on the boat. From where I live its 6 hrs so going farther presents some problem to me as I have no one to go with. Where were you aon the boat?


----------



## LD

Well we are getting closer to another trip so anymore interest or people going? I will be there for sure.


----------



## LD

Well how many is planning on going? Only 3 weeks away.


----------



## tightline r us

*Oct 6/7*



LD said:


> Oct 6 & 7th who is going?
> Last weeks trip was a good one.
> Larry


 How much and what do yall fish for?
Chad


----------



## LD

$250 =24 hr trip= Bottom fishing in vey deep water, I had a great time in Aug on the 1st trip, on this trip they did have live porgys for bait available free. It was a great trip and I hope they keep doing these. You will need yor own tackle on this trip.


----------



## hopn

I'm on this trip. I've gone on 10 hour trips with Capt Johns, just next to you. Have a spinner rod/reel with 100# braid. Should I get some Williamson jigs? Want to go after V snappers, AJs, Kings, and hopefully some Groupers.


----------



## LD

Thanks for the message, I had 6 and never used any of them I saw 2 fish caught on jigs total. Just good cable or wire leaders and a reel with lots of good line, we had a great time and I cant wait till Friday week to do it again, I will be on the stearn on the corner..


----------



## hopn

Ok thanks so this time we will have live porgys? I'm going to return my jigs. No need to spend money on something you're not going to use. ;-) I'm at slot 28.


----------



## hopn

Will 300 yards 100 lb braid be enough? Or do I need more/better?


----------



## LD

that will do fine, you will need wire or cable leaders about 24"long, I saw lots of bite off's with braid or mono to the hook. I have 800yds of #100 on my 9/0 Senator and 325 yds of #80 mono on my AVET30w.


----------



## LD

weather is looking great!!!


----------



## LD

Boat almost full!


----------



## hopn

Thanks LD, I'm ready. See you then!


----------

